# Tripod Head



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Im looking for a affordable, quality tripod head? Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I just got a Sirui VA-5 and its really nice. Uses Arca-Swiss plates which is convenient. You can pick them up for around $140. Highly recommend it.

I do have a Vanguard PH-111V now sitting on the shelf if you have any interested. Its not nearly as nice as the Sirui but it serves its purpose. I'd let it go cheap if you have any interest.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have been using the manfrotto befree pan head for a couple seasons. It's a good affordable light wieght pan head. I've used it with a couple different 82mm scopes. I'm selling the one off my window mount because the height made using it less comfortable than a shorter ball head. I'm keeping the one on my carbon tripod It's great for packing around but still stable as heck.
If your wanting a slightly heavier head that costs about 1/3 more I'd look hard at the Suri va-5. It's just a bit smoother and can handle a bit more wieght but there's more wieght.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

weaversamuel76 said:


> I have been using the manfrotto befree pan head for a couple seasons. It's a good affordable light wieght pan head. I've used it with a couple different 82mm scopes. I'm selling the one off my window mount because the height made using it less comfortable than a shorter ball head. I'm keeping the one on my carbon tripod It's great for packing around but still stable as heck.
> If your wanting a slightly heavier head that costs about 1/3 more I'd look hard at the Suri va-5. It's just a bit smoother and can handle a bit more wieght but there's more wieght.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

That manfrotto befree is a decent pan head for throwing a spotter on. Used a buddys for a weekend and it was better than my Vanguard for sure. 

The 5oz weight savings didn't offset the much smoother panning/tilt (especially if doing video) of the VA-5 though, plus the ability to use Arca-Swiss plates is a big bonus if your into other photo and video gear. The Peak Design Capture Clip fits as well, which is a convenient way to carry your camera when backpacking/hunting.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

gdog said:


> I do have a Vanguard PH-111V now sitting on the shelf if you have any interested. Its not nearly as nice as the Sirui but it serves its purpose. I'd let it go cheap if you have any interest.


This is the head I have on my tripod to run my spotter and I have been very pleased. I'd definitely hit up gdog in this one.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That Sirui VA-5 head is a pretty decent tripod head for what you pay for it. I would recommend that one if your looking in that $150 range. You might even look on KSL classifieds as there are often times heads for sale there. 

I used the Sirui head for a couple years while saving money for the Outdoorsman Pan Head. I would recommend that head over most any others, but you can buy almost 3 Sirui heads for the price of one Outdoorsman Pan Head. 

Good luck!


----------

